# Otis Guy MTB Tandem



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

Considering purchasing this OG beam tandem from a friend of mine. He's loaned it to me for a while to see how I like it. Thought I'd post a pic or two of it since I imagine it's a pretty rare bird and y'all might appreciate it. 

Anyone have a clue what these are worth?

(btw, sorry for the cluttered pics, it's the best I could do in my bike-infested garage...)


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

OG is a great builder but I just can't warm up to the beam thing. Maybe it's better suited to a tandem stoker than to a single.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

$50 as the front rotor is on backwards.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

banks said:


> $50 as the front rotor is on backwards.


Cool, I'll try that on him....:thumbsup:

Is that why it is making that horrible screeching noise when I brake??


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

*OG tandem*

Get it! I'm a big fan of OG bikes, I have a single beam bike I've been riding for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Otis at the Cackalacky Cup*

Looks like Otis won his category at this weekends TT

http://www.charlottemtnbike.com/CackalackyResults.pdf

Hope some pics get posted soon.


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

We have a Burley road tandem with the stoker beam. It's great!! Makes for a lot fewer "discussions" when I don't make my wife aware of some of the upcoming bumps.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

*..Still building...*

Otis's webpage is still up...does anyone know if he is still building? I contacted him about 5 years ago about getting a road frame made and he said that he was working on being a firefighter and did not have time. Best and most honorable reason I have ever heard...


----------



## 57-180 (Jan 22, 2006)

I sent him my Breezer Beamer frame and he did a bit of work to it last fall. Try the phone on his page. I would guess he is still building. Got a couple calls from him as he dug deeper into my frame. Most probably wouldn't have done the work but she's looking sweet now!! Can't wait for it to come back from the painter.:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

How does it ride with that big ole fork on it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

57-180 said:


> Makes for a lot fewer "discussions" when I don't make my wife aware of some of the upcoming bumps.


Lol! :lol:


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

newhollowpointer said:


> Looks like Otis won his category at this weekends TT
> 
> http://www.charlottemtnbike.com/CackalackyResults.pdf
> 
> Hope some pics get posted soon.


Otis was a great guest at Cackalacky 2007! We had a great time talking about the "good old days" and checking out the vintage bikes and parts. He did say that he is still building frames by request so give him a shout. As soon as we get some pictures gathered, we'll post them.

Otis did win his category and was pretty damn fast all weekend.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

First Flight said:


> Otis was a great guest at Cackalacky 2007! We had a great time talking about the "good old days" and checking out the vintage bikes and parts. He did say that he is still building frames by request so give him a shout. As soon as we get some pictures gathered, we'll post them.
> 
> Otis did win his category and was pretty damn fast all weekend.


Yep. We're waiting for the full post and report!


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

ssmike said:


> How does it ride with that big ole fork on it?


Not sure yet Mike, I only picked it up from him yesterday so haven't had a chance to ride it. Plus, I don't think I can convince my wife to ride with me yet, so I may just take it for a spin down the street as a test. 

If I were to buy it from him, I am actually considering ditching the fork and 26" front wheel and 69ering it with a non-susp corrected fork (or maybe a KM fork) and 29er wheel...that Zokes just doesn't look right on it, IMO.

Get your shop open yet?


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm more curious about that blue rigid with the tagalong on it behind the tandem. I can't read the downtube; what is that?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

RickD. said:


> I'm more curious about that blue rigid with the tagalong on it behind the tandem. I can't read the downtube; what is that?


that's a walt 29er. frame and fork by waltworks.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

colker1 said:


> that's a walt 29er. frame and fork by waltworks.


What he said...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

tamjam said:


> Not sure yet Mike, I only picked it up from him yesterday so haven't had a chance to ride it. Plus, I don't think I can convince my wife to ride with me yet, so I may just take it for a spin down the street as a test.
> 
> If I were to buy it from him, I am actually considering ditching the fork and 26" front wheel and 69ering it with a non-susp corrected fork (or maybe a KM fork) and 29er wheel...that Zokes just doesn't look right on it, IMO.
> 
> Get your shop open yet?


That conversion might be pretty cool. The frame was probably designed for a non-suspension corrected 26er fork. Adding even a 29er fork will raise the front end (not to mention what that suspension fork did), lessen the head angle, and reduce the trail. A non-suspension corrected 29er fork would probably keep the handling as neutral as possible. (added: usually boom tubes are horizontal - or pretty close. You might be able to loosen the bolts on the crowns, drop the front down to see about what length fork it would take)

Yes, shop is open! I posted some pictures here.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That conversion might be pretty cool. The frame was probably designed for a non-suspension corrected 26er fork. Adding even a 29er fork will raise the front end (not to mention what that suspension fork did), lessen the head angle, and reduce the trail. A non-suspension corrected 29er fork would probably keep the handling as neutral as possible. (added: usually boom tubes are horizontal - or pretty close. You might be able to loosen the bolts on the crowns, drop the front down to see about what length fork it would take)
> 
> Yes, shop is open! I posted some pictures here.


Easier than what you suggested Mike would be just to measure the a-c of the original (threaded) fork which the current owner still has 

I did measure the bb height of both the Captain and the Stoker and got 14.5" and 13" respectively, so if the boom tube was designed to be horizontal, that's a lot of height to the front end the shock that is on it now has added. I suppose whatever extra a-c height a 29er rigid would add to the front could be compensated for somewhat with a fork with more rake, no? My thinking there is higher front = slacker angles = slower handling while I associate more rake with quicker handling. Would need to go over all of this with Otis before doing anything, of course.

Will check out the pics of your shop...still planning a ride up there with a buddy one of these days to see it in person.


----------

